# DU Greenwing event this Sunday...bring the kids!!



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey everybody I want to invite all out to the Greenwing event this Sunday. It is from 12-3 at American Shooting Center at Hwy 6 and Wetheimer. All kids will get free memberships to Du and there will plenty to do for all ages. There will be a raffle and a silent auction as well. Last year we had a rock climbing wall, jumpy thing to keep the little ones entertained live gators for them to touch, dog training demos, wooduck boxes to build, kids over 12 can shoot on the sporting clays range, archery, BB guns and much more.

One of the coolest things was my buddy that is TP&W biologist brings a rocket net. He sets up decoys and shoots the net over the decoys and lets all the kids run out gather them up. It's fun to watch the kids get excited about it. I hope to se some of you guys out there. If anyone ha any questions ask here or PM me.

Oh yea, it's free.


----------

